# What day of the week were you born on?



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't remember this occurrence.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

I was born 3 months early, on a Saturday.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Friday - 11/08/91


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Maybe said:


> I was born 3 months early, on a Saturday.





> *Date of Birth: *October 23


I don't know what year you were born in, but if you were born in 1999, it's possible that you were conceived later than I was (I was born in January 2000) and you're still older than I am.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

OP said:


> I don't know what year you were born in, but if you were born in 1999, it's possible that you were conceived later than I was (I was born in January 2000) and you're still older than I am.


I was supposed to be born lateish January, so does that make me younger than you, even though I was born earlier?


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Maybe said:


> I was supposed to be born lateish January, so does that make me younger than you, even though I was born earlier?


*checks calculator* Yup. 1999 sounds about right.

Only in the first couple years of our lives – you might've been expected to hit certain milestones 9 months after you were born, when babies born near their due date should've hit them at 6 months. After that, it doesn't matter. Maybe Perhaps I even talked later than you did – I said my first word at 3!

Either way, you get to have your first legal drink 2 months and 9 days before I do.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

OP said:


> Only in the first couple years of our lives – you might've been expected to hit certain milestones 9 months after you were born, when babies born near their due date should've hit them at 6 months. After that, it doesn't matter. Maybe Perhaps I even talked later than you did – I said my first word at 3!


I don't remember when I said my first word, but my parents said my first word was some.
As in;

Would you like _some_ cookies?
Howsa bout _some_ candy?
I got you _some_ toys!


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Maybe said:


> I don't remember when I said my first word, but my parents said my first word was some.
> As in;
> 
> Would you like _some_ cookies?
> ...


"What do you call the result of adding two or more numbers?"
"Some!"
"Good. Complete this sentence: Cogito ergo ___"
"Some!"
"OMG my baby is a genius!!!"


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Born on Wednesday.


----------



## keepthefaith.faith (Mar 26, 2018)

2nd February 1984 - Thursday


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

Friday.
Early in the morning so i'm told.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice, 2 people don't know their birthday.

Saturday for me.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Thursday


----------

